# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] C64 Tape Interface

## mixalis47

Στην προσπάθειά μου να κάνω πιο εύκολη την πρόσβαση στις βιβλιοθήκες προγραμμάτων για C64, βρέθηκα μπροστά σε ένα πρόβλημα! Τα αρχεία .ΤΑΡ ή .Τ64 για C64 δεν φορτώνονται όπως στα ΖΧ!!!(Από cd-player ή mp3-player). Από τον C64 «λείπει» κάτιβ¦ Εψαξα λοιπόν στο ΝΕΤ και βρήκα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα που μπορεί να συνδέσει οποιαδήποτε πηγή ήχου στον C64. Ο βφίλοςβ μας όμως, νομίζει ότι απευθύνεται σε ηλεκτρονικούς και δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου περιγραφήβ¦ 
Παρακάτω θα βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, που απέκτησα φτιάχνοντας ο ίδιος την κατασκευή αυτή..
*Σχέδιο:*



*Υλικά:*
1 x Αντίσταση 15 ΚΩ(*)
2 x Αντιστάσεις 1.2 ΚΩ 
2 x Αντιστάσεις 100 ΚΩ
1 x Αντιστάσεις 1 ΚΩ
1 x Πυκνωτής 47 nF
1 x Πυκνωτής 1 nF
1 x Chip OP-741
1 x Chip CD-4049UB
2 x LED, ένα πράσινο (LED1) και ένα κόκκινο (LED2)
Προτείνω κατάργηση αυτής της αντίστασης (R1) εφ’ όσον η πηγή ήχου μας έχει ρυθμιστικό έντασης, ή αντικατάσταση με ροοστάτη 0-22 KΩ όπως έβαλα εγώ. Με CD-player ή mp3-player πρέπει να το έχω στο maxβ¦(Περίπου 0Ω)
*Chip’s pin-out:*



Στο 7 είναι τα 5 volt και στο 4 η γείωση.



Ta A1, A2 και A3, μπορούν να είναι οποιαδήποτε «ζευγάρια» φαίνονται παραπάνω, π.χ. εγώ συνέδεσα για Α1, Α2, Α3 τα 9-10, 11-12, 14-15 αντίστοιχα. Στο 1 τα 5volt και στο 8 η γείωση.

 να η κατασκευή μου...Το βύσμα που συνδέετε στον C64 δεν υπάρχει (με 6 ΡΙΝ), παίρνουμε μεγαλύτερο και το κόβουμε,  γράφουν επάνω LW-S18A2G, δεν ξέρω γιατί έχουν φτιαχτεί! ...

----------


## UV.

το κύκλωμα που έβαλες είναι σίγουρα από troll και έχει λάθη
προτείνω να το τροποποιήσεις όπως στην φωτο που σου έχω
1. ρύθμισε το τρίμερ έτσι ώστε το πιν 3 του 741 να μετράς 0,7V DC
2. αν δεν αναγνωρίζει το σήμα ίσως θέλει hi active τότε πάρε την έξοδο αντί από το Α2 από το Α1
3. και φυσικά επειδή δεν έχεις motor control θα κάνεις χειροκίνητα  play/pause όταν ανάβει το LED του μοτέρ

----------

angel_grig (25-07-15)

----------


## mixalis47

αυτό που έδειξα εγώ δουλεύει μια χαρά γιατί να το αλλάξω ? υπάρχει σε κάτι κίνδυνος ? ένας μονός ενισχυτής είναι και την τάση την παίρνει μέσα από τον c-64.
άλλωστε η κινήσει πρέπει να γίνεται play/stop γιατί στο παιχνίδι πρώτα βγάζει το όνομα και μετά ξεκινάει να διαβάζει....αν μπορέσω αύριο θα βάλω βίντεο...πάντως προς το παρόν πάει μια χαρά.σε ευχαριστώ πάντως Νίκο για την παρατήρηση σου!!! :Smile:

----------


## UV.

Μιχάλη απίστευτη έκπληξη!
εγώ απάντησα με βάση την δική σου πρόταση >>>



> βρέθηκα μπροστά σε ένα πρόβλημα! Τα αρχεία .ΤΑΡ ή .Τ64 για C64 δεν φορτώνονται ...


δεν είπα από μόνος μου ότι δεν δουλεύει επειδή δεν μπορείς εσύ να το κάνεις να δουλέψει

απλά αν το έφτιαξες όπως στο σχέδιο που έβαλες δεν δουλεύει!

1. το LED1 πχ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανάψει με την άνοδο του συνδεμένη στο GND και την κάθοδο του συνδεμένη στο ( + ) του motor control
2. όμοια και το LED2 και μάλιστα χωρίς αντίσταση περιορισμού και εφόσον το IC που το οδηγεί μπορεί να δώσει μέγιστο ρεύμα στην έξοδο του μόνο 10mA
3. συν τα υπόλοιπα λάθη που δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να τα εξηγήσω!

αλλά όπως και να έχει σου λέω ότι "τα πάντα γίνονται" 
τρανό παράδειγμα ότι κάτι χιλιάδες τηλεθεατές δήλωσαν όταν τους ζητήθηκε 
ότι κατάφεραν και λύγισαν τα κουτάλια τους όπως ακριβώς το έκανε ο Γιούρι Γκέλερ στην εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλα 
αν την είχες δει ή ακούσει

με βάση όλα τα παραπάνω παραδέχομαι ότι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά το πρόβλημα
αλλά δεν πειράζει
ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει και το κατεβατό αυτό των εξηγήσεων

----------

cosmicrain (13-05-17)

----------


## mixalis47

καλημέρα Νίκο οκ έχεις δίκιο δεν ξέρω πως το διάβασα εγώ στραβά οκ έχεις δίκιο,επίσης δεν με πείραξε το κατεβατό που λες,ίσα-ίσα κατάλαβα ακόμα περισσότερα....ευχαριστώ και πάλι... :Smile:

----------

